# ProControll Transom Motor Foot Control



## ACarbone624 (Jan 17, 2010)

This looks like a worthwhile upgrade is you use a transom mount TM. They sell for $150 at Cabelas.

https://www.procontroll.com/index.html


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 17, 2010)

cool product


----------



## Jim (Jan 17, 2010)

that is nice!


----------



## fish devil (Jan 17, 2010)

:twisted: What a great product. I bet they sell like hot cakes.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice idea!


----------



## redbug (Jan 18, 2010)

It looks like you can't turn ut 360* and wont have reverse at hand. still not a bad product


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 24, 2010)

$150 to convert what you have,sounds a lot better than $500-600 for a foot control TM.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 17, 2010)

This seems like a great product.


----------



## Zubes (Mar 6, 2011)

It's currently on sale at Cabela's for $119, but it does not get good reviews (poor reviews on basspro site too). Just windering if anyone on here has any experiences with that they would ike to share.


----------



## Decatur (Mar 6, 2011)

Good idea, but when I read this, "I called up procontroll and they told me that THE PRODUCT IS NOT RECOMMENDED FOR MOTORS OVER 40LB.", I thought well, no good for me! :?


----------



## basstender10.6 (Mar 6, 2011)

Check this out! ---> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIUIjzxP6WM
It looks cool, but it has bad reviews.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 6, 2011)

for $120 I'M going to give it a try. better than 400 for a new motor.


----------



## bcbouy (May 11, 2011)

got my pro controll today.i think i need to modify the wiring a little but i cant try it out for at least 2 weeks. too much left on the honeydo list. it is suprisingly sturdy for the price.im really looking forward to having 2 hands to fish.


----------



## mlh2538 (May 19, 2011)

bcbouy said:


> got my pro controll today.i think i need to modify the wiring a little but i cant try it out for at least 2 weeks. too much left on the honeydo list. it is suprisingly sturdy for the price.im really looking forward to having 2 hands to fish.


Have you used the pro controll yet, Im thinking of buying one but was concerned about the reviews?


----------



## bcbouy (May 20, 2011)

trying it out tomorrow. going kokanee fishing.


----------



## bcbouy (May 27, 2011)

well, i tried it out and i think it is worth every penny and more. it was awesome to have 2 hands free all day.i recommend it.my only complaint is the heel/toe balance is a little too much towards the heel.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jun 14, 2011)

Any other updates on this product? I'll seriously consider getting one if my fellow TinBoaters give it a thumbs up.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Jun 14, 2011)

How does the ProControll effect your battery? Does it seem to cause it to run down faster?


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 15, 2011)

i run 2 type 27 deep cycles.i really couldn't say if it runs down sooner. the controll steers off cables,like bicycle brakes,only thicker. it shouldn't be any different than a regular t/m setup.you set your t/m speed and then use the foot throttle on constant or step on the button to go.mine runs thru a switch on my switchpanel.


----------



## Coach d (Mar 26, 2013)

Any updates on this setup? My wife saw this and was asking if it might be a good anniversary gift. My trolling motor will work with it I already checked that part out.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 27, 2013)

i've been using mine for a year.i needed to lube the cables and the bearing but i still love it.i built a wedge for it to sit on to balance out the heel/toe.it will work with a bigger tm as long as you dont run at full power.i still recommend it fully.


----------



## Coach d (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks! Anytime my wife asks about a fishing item as a potential gift I make sure to ask about it.


----------

